# Wich is the best X48 motherboard with DDR3 memory for gaming and crossfireX system ?



## Animalpak (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi guys, i would know wich x48 chipset based motherboard with DDR3 memory is the best for gaming and can make a crossifireX system ?


I dont have great interest in overclocking, i like to overclock like everyone but just a little bit, nothing extreme.

Im looking for best performance in games.


Asus P5E64 WS EVO can be a good choice ? 


P.S : Sorry guys for my english, im still learn.


----------



## DMF (Oct 23, 2008)

I would think that the Rampage Extreme would be the best Asus X48 DDR3 board for gaming.  

You don't want a WS (workstation) board unless you need a PCI-X slot.


----------



## DMF (Oct 23, 2008)

Btw, I understand that there's very little difference between the X38 and the X48 chipsets, so you might want to consider the Maximus Extreme (DDR3) or the Rampage Formula (DDR2).

Where are you located?


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe im gonna upgrade my system with a new x48 motherboard.

The rampage extreme is too expensive for me, and because is especially designed for overclocking.

Do you think the Asus P5E64 WS EVO is a deal for me ?


----------



## austinrider (Oct 23, 2008)

I've been very happy with my Gigabyte X38(GA-EX38-DS4).  Run DDR2 at 1066.  Mainly play COD4.  You can see my system specs under my alias.


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2008)

If you have no interest in overclocking much, get the most inexpensive x38 or x48 board available.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> If you have no interest in overclocking much, get the most inexpensive x38 or x48 board available.





Yes can you show me some example, please ?

Thank you mate


----------



## austinrider (Oct 23, 2008)

You could go with a X38/X48 board that supports DDR2/DDR3.  DDR2 clocked to 1066 would be fine.  Invest more in the Video card.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186134


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2008)

Well.. these are all based on Newegg prices

x38 DDR2 option: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136051

P45 DDR2 option: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135093

P45 DDR3 option: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128351


----------



## _jM (Oct 23, 2008)

the ASUS X38 P5E sounds good for you 







USD $199


----------



## _jM (Oct 23, 2008)

plus DDR3 is a joke to me  

 Maybe when they work out the bugs with the tri-chan ddr3 for the i7 platforms


----------



## Binge (Oct 23, 2008)

Just get a p45 and a 4870x2 

Websites like newegg.com are really awesome at letting you know which products support what parts, and I bet you everyone here will recommend boards they have had a good time with.  That's good and bad because on a different website they may say people's favorite boards have failed on them multiple times.. yadda yadda yadda.

After having a cruddy time with the 4xxx series and crossfire on my x48 I kinda doubt it's the best chipset on the market.


----------



## DOM (Oct 23, 2008)

ASUS P5E64 WS EVOLUTION got

PCI Express 2.0:  4 x PCIe x16 (@ x16, x16, x4, x4)


----------



## DMF (Oct 23, 2008)

Animalpak said:


> The rampage extreme is too expensive for me, and because is especially designed for overclocking.
> 
> Do you think the Asus P5E64 WS EVO is a deal for me ?



No.  

Besides, it's only $20 less than the Rampage Extreme.  

What is it about the X48 chipset that you just have to have?  Things which the X38 doesn't have?


----------



## DMF (Oct 23, 2008)

DOM said:


> ASUS P5E64 WS EVOLUTION got
> 
> PCI Express 2.0:  4 x PCIe x16 (@ x16, x16, x4, x4)



So does the P5E64 WS Pro, and it's $100 less.  The only difference is the X38 chipset.

Until the OP tells us _why_ he's focusing on the X48 chipset, we can't make intelligent alternative recommendations.  "Course, it could be adolescent geek lust.


----------



## DOM (Oct 23, 2008)

DMF said:


> So does the P5E64 WS Pro, and it's $100 less.  The only difference is the X38 chipset.
> 
> Until the OP tells us _why_ he's focusing on the X48 chipset, we can't make intelligent alternative recommendations.  "Course, it could be adolescent geek lust.



got a link to buy it ? didnt show up at newegg


----------



## Binge (Oct 23, 2008)

They don't have it on newegg from what I've seen.


----------



## DMF (Oct 24, 2008)

Zipzoomfly.  Newegg isn't the only game in town.  You might even find it cheaper; I took the first Google hit I recognized.  I think there was one on eBay for $200.  Try "p5e64 ws pro*".


----------



## dieselcat18 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice X48 board for the price...may want to check it out.....
http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=X48TurboTwins-WiFi
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157129


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)

i have the p5e64 ws evo and its BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i cant say it enough.

i got mine for $227 shipped on open box from newegg.com


----------



## DMF (Oct 28, 2008)

fit, I tried OB with my last MB purchase from them.  I got a white box with *nothing* in it except for the board.  

What came in yours?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 28, 2008)

Rampage Extreme x48


----------



## Grimskull (Oct 28, 2008)

Ga-x48t-dq6


----------

